# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  ORACLE: Multiple-step operation generated errors. Check each status value.

## sduffys

Hello everyone - firstly, I am happy to have this VBforums as assistance from the community. Thank you all.

Now - why am I resurrecting this old thread?  My situation:
* we have a vb6 client connecting to Oracle 12.1 database - using the MSDAORA.1 provider
* my company wants to upgrade Oracle to 19c.  
* quickly identified that I needed to upgrade the provider used to OraOLEDB.Oracle

However - as the original poster above put, while the client can connect - in various forms, ado errors are being received - Not getting these using MSDAORA.1 provider - pointing to an Oracle 12.1 database.

Perhaps I have an oracle driver/client confusion? I am going to remove all oracle client and install the latest oracle client that is compatible with both 12.1 and 19c.

Any other suggestions?

I am also investigating using Mobilize.NET Visual Basic Upgrade tool - to convert the entire solution into vb.net.   This does seem promising, yet if I can avoid this - that would be wonderful.  There is a long-range Capability/EPIC in play right now - to move all functionality into cloud web applications.  JUST NOT THERE YET.  Anticipated life of this vb6 client is still another 1 to 2 years.

Again, thank you

----------


## sduffys

Hi all - thanks for your attention.

I have also posted under this old thread which describes my issue exactly. If I should take *this* post down, I will do so and apologize for double-posting in different threads.
https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....342#post982342

Recap: we have a vb6 client that is in production, uses the MSDAROA.1 provider to successfully connect to Oracle 12.1.    Company wants to upgrade Oracle to 19c.  The client could not connect at all. Switched the configuration to use OraOLEDB.Oracle provider.  The client can connect and application opens.  Yet - as soon as a form is opened that attempts some ado functions, example: ADO.Recordset .AddNew - receiving ado errors.

I am researching here and perhaps I have an incorrect oracle client installation - going to fully remove Oracle and attempt again.

I appreciate any comments and suggestions. thank you

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

We do discourage multiple threads on the same topic, but your posts were different between the two, so I felt that the best thing to do would be to merge them so that all the information is in a single location, and that the best location would be in classic VB, as I think you'll get more views from people with knowledge of this environment.

----------


## sduffys

thank you Shaggy.

----------


## sduffys

Hi all - just to update you on what I have sad I would attempt on resolving.  I have removed all oracle installation (I had both Oracle 11g and 12c client - tsk).  And installed the Oracle 19c 64 bit client.

On the Oracle client issue - where in switching from successful use of MSADORA provider and connection to 12c; switching to Oraoledb provider to in order to connect to 19c database, I experience this: 
Application can connect, any complex window form with certain ado functionality - fails.  examples of failing .addnew method or invoking stored procedure calls.

Has anyone else had such failing experience?

I suppose my only recourse is to proceed with using Mobilize.NET Visual Basic Upgrade tool - to convert the entire solution into vb.net or C#.  I thank you in advance for any comments, suggestions, favorite pie recipes.  

Steven

----------


## vbwins

This may be a red herring but have you confirmed that the table structure is the same and that you are not trying to insert a value with a length larger than the field size in the table. Years ago I had exactly this multi step error and it turned out I was trying to update a string longer than the field length in the table.  Edit. Sorry I see this was answered in the other thread.

----------

